# [SOLVED] IE,Opera,Safari not connecting to internet



## guy6600crazy (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi,
Please help,

*I am able to browse Internet via Firefox & Netscape Navigator without any interruption.*

*But i am unable to do so using IE,Opera and Safari.*

---------------------------------------------------------------------

IE 7 displays "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

Most likely causes:
You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address." 

Opera 9.23 displays "Error! Could not connect to proxy server. Access denied"

Safari displays "Safari can’t open the page “http://www.google.com/”. The error was: “unknown error” ((null):10061)"

---------------------------------------------------------------------

I use a 2MBps broadband net connection with Ethernet LAN Card. My OS is Win XP SP2 fully updated. I use Spybot S&D , Ad Aware & Kaspersky 7.0.0.25 & Advanced Windows Care. And i regularly scan my PC with all these. Every report is normal.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hijack This Report shows,

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:33:51 PM, on 9/19/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)

Running processes:
D:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
D:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
D:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
D:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe
D:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
D:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe
D:\Program Files\ProcessTamer\ProcessTamerTray.exe
D:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\{E2394387-3A19-4F03-9535-69D7A17B1154}\Hyalo-RAM_v3_by adni18.exe
D:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
D:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe
D:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\crypserv.exe
D:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe
D:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
D:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 127.0.0.1:8081
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
O2 - BHO: IE7pro - {00011268-E188-40DF-A514-835FCD78B1BF} - D:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - D:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - D:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - D:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - D:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - D:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - D:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\roboform.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] D:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] D:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "D:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] D:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] D:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RoboForm] "D:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe"
O4 - Startup: Hyalo-RAM_v3_by adni18.lnk = D:\Program Files\InfoSystem_by_adni18\Hyalo-RAM_v3_by adni18.exe
O4 - Startup: ProcessTamer.lnk = D:\Program Files\ProcessTamer\ProcessTamerTray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Clean Traces - D:\Program Files\DAP\Privacy Package\dapcleanerie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - D:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://D:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - D:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://D:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms - file://D:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar - file://D:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms - file://D:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: IE7pro Preferences - {0026439F-A980-4f18-8C95-4F1CBBF9C1D8} - D:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: IE7pro Preferences - {0026439F-A980-4f18-8C95-4F1CBBF9C1D8} - D:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - D:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - D:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - D:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://D:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F46} - file://D:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O9 - Extra button: Save - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://D:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms - {320AF880-6646-11D3-ABEE-C5DBF3571F49} - file://D:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://D:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RoboForm Toolbar - {724d43aa-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - file://D:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O9 - Extra button: FlashCapture - {753BBC4B-CC73-4fb8-A5B5-CA09C804C1DD} - D:\Program Files\FlashCapture\fciext.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ6 - {E59EB121-F339-4851-A3BA-FE49C35617C2} - D:\Program Files\ICQ6\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ6 - {E59EB121-F339-4851-A3BA-FE49C35617C2} - D:\Program Files\ICQ6\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - D:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - D:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: d:\program files\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{0A8F4C3F-A4C7-430E-8274-02D8F74E26D4}: NameServer = 218.248.240.23 218.248.240.135
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - D:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - D:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: klogon - D:\WINDOWS\system32\klogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WBSrv - D:\PROGRA~1\STARDOCK\OBJECT~1\WINDOW~1\wbsrv.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - D:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - D:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 (AVP) - Unknown owner - D:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0\avp.exe" -r (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Crypkey License - Kenonic Controls Ltd. - D:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\crypserv.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - D:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Unknown owner - %ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe" -d -f "%ProgramFiles%\WinPcap\rpcapd.ini (file missing)
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - D:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe

------------------------------------------------------------------------

The symptoms started about a week after i installed new version of Spybot S&D, Spybot Tea Timer & Kasperky Antivirus 7.0.0.125

*I tried to connect after disabling windows firewall and Kaspersky. Still Safari, Opera & IE are unable to connect to internet.*

The updating of other programs like Advanced Windows care and working of Replay Media Catcher have also been interrupted and shows error message.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Waiting for a reply, Thanks.


----------



## guy6600crazy (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: IE,Opera,Safari not connecting to internet*



guy6600crazy said:


> Opera 9.23 displays "Error! Could not connect to *proxy server*. Access denied"


And i am not using a proxy server. Dont know why opera is showing so.


----------



## guy6600crazy (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: IE,Opera,Safari not connecting to internet*

_Sorry for making many posts, i am unable to edit the previous posts and add these details. Just wanted to add a detailed description._

Just now i uninstalled and re installed Opera & Safari. Still they won't connect to the internet. On the contrary Firefox is having no problem at all in connecting to net. I set safari as the default browser in my PC and tired again still no luck. Ran a full system scan in Kaspersky & Lavasoft Ad aware, No malwares were detected. Checked the speed of my net connection, the download and upload speeds are just fine, still i can't figure out why these three browsers are unable to connect. :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: IE,Opera,Safari not connecting to internet*

I'm guessing that somehow you have a proxy server configured in their setup.

Please post the exact error message you get from Update. Also, look in the Event Log for System and see if any clues are present there.



I'd also like to see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## guy6600crazy (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: IE,Opera,Safari not connecting to internet*

Here's the report

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

D:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : mathew-tsjml3sh
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-80-48-4B-80-5A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.27.247
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.27.247

PPP adapter Dataone:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 59.93.32.34
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 59.93.32.34
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.248.240.23
218.248.240.135
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

D:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## guy6600crazy (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: IE,Opera,Safari not connecting to internet*

:grin: My problem got fixed! yay! i am so happy!

I had made a backup of my registry 1 month back. So now i just restored it and now all browsers and applications are connecting to internet! 

Thanks Johnwill.

I am still clueless about what happened, but all applications are now able to connect to internet. 

How did this happen? Can you please tell me how does restoring a backed up registry helps to solve such a problem.. Thanks.


----------



## guy6600crazy (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: IE,Opera,Safari not connecting to internet*

Now after 10 minutes internet explorer again went back to "unable to connect" option!   safari is able to connect but is showing "localised string not found" just above the menubar. I think i am confusing you.. sorry... i am really confused now! And the most strange thing is despite all these firefox is having no problem to access internet!


----------



## FIFI (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: IE,Opera,Safari not connecting to internet*

Guy6600crazy,

This is just a suggestion for you: 
Try not to install/uninstall anything while you are waiting for the advise from this/the forum, as not only you but also the administrator, who deals with your issue, can be confused of the results. In other words, do not make any changes (even if it's quite urgent), Be PATIENT to wait for the advice of the administrators.:wink:

This is just what I am guessing:
Probably after restoring your PC, everything was back to normal as before the problem happened. But because your PC was not really clean from any spywares, malwares, or adware (or any other potentially harmful malicious codes), then they caused the same problem back onto your PC as before (restoring). The administrator might advise you to have online scanning later, we'll just see. (The administrator usually takes 24 hours to reply to a message)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: IE,Opera,Safari not connecting to internet*

I have to agree with FIFI, this sounds a whole lot like malware to me.

Please follow this HJT Log 5 Step Process to post a HijackThis log in the HijackThis Log Help forum here.


----------



## guy6600crazy (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: IE,Opera,Safari not connecting to internet*

Thanks for the sugestions Fifi.

Lots of thanks for helping Johnwill.

Yesterday almost all processes requiring a net connection came to a halt. And my attempts to solve the problem by system restore or anti virus/anti spy scanning saw no result. 

So out of sheer confusion i opted for my last resort - format. As i needed the PC for some important office work today i desperately needed bring it back to normal fast. So uninstalled and reinstalled Windows XP yesterday night. Now everything is okay. Everything has been working just fine since last 12 hours.

Thanks for the help..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: IE,Opera,Safari not connecting to internet*

Well, that's the extreme fix, but it's normally effective. :grin:


----------



## guy6600crazy (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, its indeed very effective. If we have backed up everything. A full windows XP format and re installation of all needed apps will take no more than 3 hours.


----------



## chameleonbob (Jun 6, 2009)

The error is: “There was a problem communicating with the web proxy server (HTTP).” (CFURLErrorDomain:306). This is the problem im havin every time i try to use safari 4. my system is win vista SP 1. IE runs just fine. pls help


----------

